# IC and FRER I can see lines



## Abc1239

Im not sure how many Dpo I am PCOS and crazy long cycles, I took an internet cheap one step midstream test with FMU yesterday and the lines pink but faint. And I took a FRER this afternoon and before any urine went through the test I could see the line appear. But again it's so faint, really hard to get a good picture, I opened the cases after the 3 mins just because I'm strange and like to see the whole test what do yous think? I have one more FRER I'm saving for the morning to see what happens
First response test is at the top


----------



## Abc1239

Here's the first response laid flat


----------



## Aphy

I don’t have to zoom in to see the lines even, they are there. Still early days though so will get darker soon I’m sure! I say it’s the start of a bfp!


----------



## Abc1239

With my first her lines were so faint then slowly got darker, with my 2nd her lines were darker than the control line straight away. So frustrating not knowing how many Dpo I am, i don't have to sqint to see the lines but when there not dark you just don't know!


----------



## josephine3

Looks good to me!!


----------



## Abc1239

Today's frer was negitive, so confusing! I'm going to wait a week and test again


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## Lisa Wilson

The exact same thing has happened to me! At 9dpo I had a line just like that. Then I got a bfn on 10dpo. I didn’t test for 11 and 12 dpo. Now today I have the faintest squinter of a line on a blue dye test. Not enough for me to get too excited yet. The struggle is real, girl.


----------



## Abc1239

I can see a line in the blue dye test! So frustrating isn't it, I have made an appointment for the Dr but that's almost two weeks away


----------



## Aphy

Fx ladies, I hope you get confirmation soon


----------



## Abc1239

I just have no luck with pregnancy tests! I decided to take a frer again today, took a while for the urine to go through, then I noticed a round black/grey mark on the test...waited a few mins and opened it to see. It was fluff inside the test! And a big indent line. I won't buy these from Amazon again, I've emailed the seller to ask if they are actually genuine


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hug:


----------

